# installing a peep sight without a press



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

There are a couple of tools available to do this. However, it is risky in that you can easily cut or otherwise damage your string. 
A better choice would be to buy one of the inexpensive presses like the bowmaster or ratchetlock. The bowmaster is not far from the price of a new string.
Good luck,
Allen


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

You can take the tension off the string by simply drawing the bow. Draw it back and have a buddy take out your old one and install the bigger one. It works very well, just don't let the string go while your buddy's fingers are in it. :mg:


----------



## Meatco1 (Apr 9, 2004)

Although I wouldn’t recommend this as a standard practice, you can draw the bow, have a friend insert padded screwdrivers, or better yet, a hardwood dowel between the cam cutouts, then let down slowly. You will have more than enough slack to insert your peep..


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

I have used the wooden dowel method a number of times with great success, however these days I prefer a screwdriver with the end wrapped in a number of layers of electrical tape.

The though of the dowel snapping while my fingers are in the string has always bothered me. Probably unfounded, however as the saying goes, " An ounce of prevention......."


----------



## krarchery (Dec 26, 2004)

*Why take the chance?*

I would realy hate to screwup a bow string this close to hunting season. Seems to me it would be well worth the 8 bucks to avoid some serious damage. I to have drawn my bow and inserted thing into the wheels, but only in emergency situations. Until you can get your own press, why tempt Murphy and his ruthless laws?


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

8 bucks is cheap compared to the cost of a new string if something goes wrong. Take it and have them press it to install the peep. 

Not meaning to ruffle any feathers or stir anything, but 8 bucks seems like way too much to pay to have a peep installed. Maybe I'm just lucky, but the shop I go to installs for free if you buy it there, and peeps are around 2.50 to 3.00.


----------



## herbeapuce (Nov 4, 2002)

if it's a one cam bow and if you have holes you cam, you pull the sting and have a peg insert into the hole.
I do this by myself with my foot on the riser. of course one has to be very prudent when doing a foot pull....
much faster than my bowmaster...


----------



## Whitetail Hunte (Dec 1, 2003)

I would take bow to pro shop. Its much safer for you and your bow. Or see if a local bow club as a press.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Use a needle to separate the strands if you're by yourself...


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

Sticking anything between the strands of your string when it is under tension is one of the surest ways to break a strand.......running a broadhead along the string is another.

The only way you should ever attempt to spread the strands of a string is when it is relaxed and not under the tension of the limbs.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Just take it to the Pro Shop $8.00 is alot cheaper than a new string .


----------



## hunting addict (Aug 18, 2004)

The two shops I use would install it for free if I bought the peep from them.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Spend $36 & get yourself a Bowmaster portable press. It may not be the ultimate press, but it's perfect for things just like this.

At $8/service that your shop charges, it'll pay for itself pretty quick.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

JPE said:


> Spend $36 & get yourself a Bowmaster portable press. It may not be the ultimate press, but it's perfect for things just like this.
> 
> At $8/service that your shop charges, it'll pay for itself pretty quick.


Ditto!

Bowmaster is a good tool. I've changed strings, installed peeps, added twists, etc. with mine. And it fits right in my tackle box.


----------



## Christopher Lee (Apr 14, 2005)

Go the Pro shop route if you're not totally sure bout what to do ... and it sounds like it.

As the rest said, and I'll add *8 buckaroos is cheap * compared to a new string, flying fingers, blown-up bows, season down the gutter etc.

BTW, I have used a neet string seperator for years with no problems. You just gotta know how to insert it.

CHEERS!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Has anybody thought of just backing the weight bolts off until the string gets sloppy and then using an awl to separate the string?


To install a peep, I do put the bow on my bowpress.

However, when making a new string, I put the string on the bow to install the center serving. I use an awl to separate the string when threading the serving thread through the string to help lock it. Have not ruined a string yet.


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

I use a wooden carpenters pencil if there is already a peep installed. Measure from the axle to the center of the peep then untie the peep put the pencil between the strands and spread it just enough to get the peep out then do the same and install the new peep remove the pencil and tie the new peep in. I have never had a problem as long as the strands are already spread with a peep.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

AZCharlie's method works best IMO.

The wooden dowel thing can work, but last time I did it........bad things happened...


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

The best policy is to never try and split a string for any reason without a press. Sure there are ways you can but any of those run a risk of breaking your string. 

Buy a press or take it to the shop.


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*before you do it*



billbhuntin said:


> i want to switch to a bigger peep and have one but if i can would like to do it without paying 8 bucks to the pro shop anybody know how?


buy a super peep,and if you need to change to a bigger or smaller peep you just get a hex spanner and take it out,and then put the new one in,saves a lot of moving your peep and having to reset it :smile:


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

hmm this is what I do - I take a nice slick pencil, wax it a bit with string wax, then back the peep's servings and simply drive the pencil through the string opening. I then leave the pencil to keep string separated while I extract the peep - quite easy, did it dozen of times never had problems...


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll third the pencils idea. It works well if you already have a peep installed, and the string split, but if not, press it or a dowel/screwdriver in the cam.


----------



## KBCons (Jul 9, 2015)

FS560 said:


> Has anybody thought of just backing the weight bolts off until the string gets sloppy and then using an awl to separate the string?


With a modern highly pre-stressed bow? Sounds like a recipe for an exploded bow. But I've never done it, so maybe I'm wrong. OTOH, I really do hope you're joking.



> However, when making a new string, I put the string on the bow to install the center serving. I use an awl to separate the string when threading the serving thread through the string to help lock it. Have not ruined a string yet.


And I back-serve.

Ken...


----------

